# Flooded truck San Luis pass



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

was driving around the trails at san luis pass on the west end of galveston over the long weekend. The puddle, or pond had tire tracks on both sides of it. I didnt think twice drove right into it. Water didnt enter the engine, but transmission got filled with salt/mud water, and cabe filled up to dash and seats.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds totaled to me.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

*pictures*

.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like someone didnt read that hole right. just a little more to the right and it would have been fine (I think).


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

OUCH!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ouch!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I know you!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Did you get out and say. "Like a good neighbor State Farm is there"?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a great video of me pulling you out, but the video reads invalid file for this site.:rotfl::cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dang, that looks like its gonna leave a mark. hope you got good insurance.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That made my stomach hurt just to look at. Never been quite that bad, but i have had to walk several miles to find a tractor to drag me out. Good luck.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Goofball !


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Didn't somebody post up earlier this year about sinking a jeep in that same hole? I bet he can give you some pointers as to what to do.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

OUCH!!!


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks again for the tow. My buddy got the video as well, but he missed my door opening up and the water rushing out of the cab.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, those marshes have taken LOTS of vehicles but never one of mine!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> dang, that looks like its gonna leave a mark. hope you got good insurance.


X2

Like a good neighbor...State Farm is there......Poof !


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Trucc2 said:


> Thanks again for the tow. My buddy got the video as well, but he missed my door opening up and the water rushing out of the cab.


if that's all ya got to worry about, you're lucky.:dance:


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

flushed out the transmission yesterday, and pulled out all the electronics from under the dash. flushed all curcuit boards and plugs with electric parts cleaner then got after them with a hair dryer. only problem is all the pins in the plugs are turning into powder. As soon as i fix one i have to track down another one that has burnt up. I have a insurance appraiser coming out this evening to take a look. All the electronics are intermittent at this point, airbags, check engine, over heating, ac, windows, locks, starter all failing. Worst part is i just put a new engine in the truck 2 months ago


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like it is totaled. They may let you buy it back to get the engine.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sell the engine to me!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure i'm stirring up some stuff by saying this, but why on earth would you take your daily driver, especially a nice looking truck like that, to go play in the marsh? I like rootin' it up just as much as anybody, but if your gonna do it, go buy a mud toy and save yourself some heartache when you do drive off into a deep hole. Oh well, everybody has to learn their own lessons...


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

If you keep it, trade it in the second you have everything working. A flooded vehicle will ALWAYS have problems(especially in the salt). Time to kick that can if you are able. Good luck with the whole ordeal, hopefully insurance will fix you up so you don't have to worry about it.

-Poo


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I'm sure i'm stirring up some stuff by saying this, but why on earth would you take your daily driver, especially a nice looking truck like that, to go play in the marsh? I like rootin' it up just as much as anybody, but if your gonna do it, go buy a mud toy and save yourself some heartache when you do drive off into a deep hole. Oh well, everybody has to learn their own lessons...


I learned this lesson back in my early 20's.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep trade it in as soon as soon as you get it working!


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I'm sure i'm stirring up some stuff by saying this, but why on earth would you take your daily driver, especially a nice looking truck like that, to go play in the marsh? I like rootin' it up just as much as anybody, but if your gonna do it, go buy a mud toy and save yourself some heartache when you do drive off into a deep hole. Oh well, everybody has to learn their own lessons...


 i have a mud toy, transmission is burnt up on it though. Im probably going to have to get it up and running soon depending on the outcome of this ordeal.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I think your truck shopping.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

poolio said:


> If you keep it, trade it in the second you have everything working. A flooded vehicle will ALWAYS have problems(especially in the salt). Time to kick that can if you are able. Good luck with the whole ordeal, hopefully insurance will fix you up so you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> -Poo


No dont do this. You'd be passing problems potentially to an unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You know it's over when water gets up to your neck.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

well you made it out better than the last guy i seen stuck out there he did same thing but when he cranked it after pulling it out motor lock up at fullthrottle needless to say it didnt take long to blow the motor oh and worse part it was his daddys lol


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> Did you get out and say. "Like a good neighbor State Farm is there"?


I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Man, thats gotta hurt


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

BigNate523 said:


> well you made it out better than the last guy i seen stuck out there he did same thing but when he cranked it after pulling it out motor lock up at fullthrottle needless to say it didnt take long to blow the motor oh and worse part it was his daddys lol


 it was a pretty decently hard bottom, problem was as soon as it hit the water the electronics shorted, and couldnt get the truck into 4 low, 4 hight didnt have the power to back out. airbox was just out of the water so i left it running no water got in the engine.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Awwww mannnnnnn..........That sucks!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

let the insurance company pay the total loss and send it to salvage, the vehicle is toast


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

OUCH


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pier pressure said:


> did you get out and say. "like a good neighbor state farm is there"?


lmfao!


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Dont know about you but that would of scared the [email protected]@t out of me....probably would of had a light heart attack.... sorry tho


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I bet that was a sickening feeling when "you knew".


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Seen it happen like that before trucks coming from both ways easing into a mud hole but backing out when the driver feels its too deep ,,makes it look like it has been passed through.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

No comment...other than I'll bet that thigh deep water was cold.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

If you gonna do that again with your next truck you might want to invest in a can of that flex seal stuff. Just kidding of course, don't beat yourself up too bad over this (if married your wife will do that for you) we've all done stuff that make us ask "why did I do that". You can't screw thing up if you're sitting home on the couch scared to move. Unless of course you count you life in there some where.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my God! ditto on the ouches.....I think I will invent something like automatic inflatable heavy duty air bags (similar to life vests w/ CO2 cartridges etc.) when vehicles starts to submerge...At least it will keep it afloat!! any rich investors here to get this off the ground?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

thats an understatement haha... when the truck dropped off that ledge and water washed over the hood... all of us in the car looked at each other and said ohhhh !#@$



KEN KERLEY said:


> I bet that was a sickening feeling when "you knew".


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Trucc2 said:


> Thanks again for the tow. My buddy got the video as well, but he missed my door opening up and the water rushing out of the cab.


send me your email address and I will send you the video of your truck when the doors got opened. It was ugly!

Glad I could help. Also glad the tide was out. way out!

Anyone know how to change the format of the video to one that works on 2cool?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> all of us in the car looked at each other and said ohhhh !#@$


Lol the 2 famous last words when you screw up!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Daaaaamn!


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

my heart sank looking at those pics


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Well that sux'd. Poor innocent truck. Perhaps your next vehicle should be a Prius?


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Well that sux'd. Poor innocent truck. Perhaps your next vehicle should be a Prius?


 i have a lifted f-350 i will probably be driving again. just have to get the transmission rebuilt.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

ouch that dog don't hunt no more!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I feel for ya. definitely an oh ***** moment. We have all had them. Of course, that said, we are obligated to bust your balls. its the 2cool way


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I have a great video of me pulling you out, but the video reads invalid file for this site.:rotfl::cheers:


Awesome.. I've got to have a copy of that vid if you don't mind.
lordbaterATgmail.com

I've pulled a handful out of that exact mudhole, I recognized it right off.. One was a brand new (I call it the bumblebee) yellow factory lifted 4x4 Dodge.. had to drag her all the way to the road for the wrecker to hook it up. It was her boyfriends brand new truck, paper plates still. Nice lady, only had 1 arm. Enter the strangeness factor.. I think she was going to be in more trouble than the truck. She was down there with her BFs best friend.. 

That was a tough tow, the thing wouldn't come out of park, had to drag it through the rough sand too..

A


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My civic could have made it

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya......that def hurt. Video is a must.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My civic could have made it
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Thats just meean. Lol


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Fixed it for ya'*



BigNate523 said:


> well you made it out better than the last guy i seen stuck out there he did same thing but when he cranked it after pulling it out motor lock up at fullthrottle needless to say it didnt take long to blow the motor oh and *the BEST* part it was his daddys lol


Spoken from the fatherly experience of having a teenage son and how I think he saw things when this kind of "mishap" occurred.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Ford would have made it through....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

24Buds said:


> send me your email address and I will send you the video of your truck when the doors got opened. It was ugly!
> 
> Glad I could help. Also glad the tide was out. way out!
> 
> Anyone know how to change the format of the video to one that works on 2cool?


Upload it to Youtube, if you have an account and post the link.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Awesome.. I've got to have a copy of that vid if you don't mind.
> lordbaterATgmail.com
> 
> I've pulled a handful out of that exact mudhole, I recognized it right off..
> A


Where is it? Behind the toll booth?


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh Fetus


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

dallasrick said:


> Thats just meean. Lol


My dad gave me hell when i backed my jeep over a creek bank and into an 8' deep hole. Ill never forget being vertical and seeing the water cover the back seats. My butt was off thd seat and all my weight on my back, i didnt spill my beer though! When my buddy wrapped a chain around my front axle and pulled me out all the water rushed to the front and was about 24" deep in the cab until i opened my door. I ran a water hose in the floorboards for a full day to rinse out the brackish water because it was in a creek about 100 yards from the bay...i drove that jeep for two or three more years after that but it probably would have been a different story if i went in nose first. 
I was 17, it was bound to happen.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

sorry this happened to you when its time to find the replacement let me know what i can do to help.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yeah, north west side, headed south. That hole claims a lot of trucks..


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Awesome.. I've got to have a copy of that vid if you don't mind.
> lordbaterATgmail.com
> 
> I've pulled a handful out of that exact mudhole, I recognized it right off.. One was a brand new (I call it the bumblebee) yellow factory lifted 4x4 Dodge.. had to drag her all the way to the road for the wrecker to hook it up. It was her boyfriends brand new truck, paper plates still. Nice lady, only had 1 arm. Enter the strangeness factor.. I think she was going to be in more trouble than the truck. She was down there with her BFs best friend..
> ...


I will see about youtube....I don't have an account. The OP may be able to post it. I did email it to him.



Just One More said:


> Where is it? Behind the toll booth?


Yes



Mad Mike said:


> Ford would have made it through....


Ford is what got him out. I don't think my truck would have made it Ford/Chevy/Dodge etc. It was nasty.



Zeitgeist said:


> Upload it to Youtube, if you have an account and post the link.


I'll try to figure it out:cheers:


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My dad gave me hell when i backed my jeep over a creek bank and into an 8' deep hole. Ill never forget being vertical and seeing the water cover the back seats. My butt was off thd seat and all my weight on my back, i didnt spill my beer though! When my buddy wrapped a chain around my front axle and pulled me out all the water rushed to the front and was about 24" deep in the cab until i opened my door. I ran a water hose in the floorboards for a full day to rinse out the brackish water because it was in a creek about 100 yards from the bay...i drove that jeep for two or three more years after that but it probably would have been a different story if i went in nose first.
> *I was 17, it was bound to happen.*
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Ain't no lie, stuff gonna happen when you're 17.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trucc2 said:


> flushed out the transmission yesterday, and pulled out all the electronics from under the dash. flushed all curcuit boards and plugs with electric parts cleaner then got after them with a hair dryer. only problem is all the pins in the plugs are turning into powder. As soon as i fix one i have to track down another one that has burnt up. I have a insurance appraiser coming out this evening to take a look. All the electronics are intermittent at this point, airbags, check engine, over heating, ac, windows, locks, starter all failing. *Worst part is i just put a new engine in the truck 2 months ago*


 Make sure you tell the adjuster about this and provide receipts. Have a vehicle totalled by my son a couple years ago that we had dropped $6000 to have a new engine put in almost a year to the date beforehand.

It got me an extra $4000 - $4500 once they took that into consideration.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I almost did the same thing in then same spot a while back! At the last second, I got out to check the depth. Almost messed up. Drove back around and launched kayak and fished all day. As I was loading up to leave, I heard a loud noise. Looked up and saw a white chevy that did exactly what you did.
He had water up under the dash and before I could pull him out, the alarm and flashers started going off. 
I believe the botton of the hole had broken asphalt or concrete in it. Sure made loud noise when he hit it.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

txsharkbait said:


> I'm pretty sure I almost did the same thing in then same spot a while back! At the last second, I got out to check the depth. Almost messed up. Drove back around and launched kayak and fished all day. As I was loading up to leave, I heard a loud noise. Looked up and saw a white chevy that did exactly what you did.
> He had water up under the dash and before I could pull him out, the alarm and flashers started going off.
> I believe the botton of the hole had broken asphalt or concrete in it. Sure made loud noise when he hit it.


 when i was pulled out the front right bumper cover got ripped off, dont know if it was from the mud or force of water or something in the bottom of the hole.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)




----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I did the same thing down there one time I was in my 1968 4x4 I did not have it in 4 wheel drive at the time. If I had it would have not been a problem, some one towed me out. I bet you and I wont do that again.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Exactly the same spot I got stuck. It is a deep arse hole right there. I was going the other direction and hit that ledge you dropped off of. I could not get up the ledge. If you come from the other direction, it is a gradual decline until you hit the ledge.

Glad you got out.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

nice video thanks for sharing....


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

trust me, that thing is totaled. Remember, your insurance company has to give you retail value for your truck. Dont let them get away with trying to give you trade-in or wholesale value. You can pull your trucks value on NADA, Black Black, KBB.com or Edmonds.com to get the retail value. If you need my help let me know, i deal with this all the time.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was expecting some more mud to be flying. Looks like it was pretty hard ground, and just drove off into a hole. Ah well, its only money.......and time.......DOH!!


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, that would be Black book, not black black


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Y-Not said:


> Didn't somebody post up earlier this year about sinking a jeep in that same hole? I bet he can give you some pointers as to what to do.


Yes. I have since gutted the Jeep, replaced the fuse junction box, any wire connection that went under. The CPU stayed out of the drink so it was good to go. New airbag module, it got soaked, new O2 senors, starter, alternator, window motors, door lock motors, they all got wet. Changed all fluids, front and rear diff, t-case, flushed tranny, changed oil, new water pump and t-stat for good measure, new coolant. On a 99 Cherokee, not a lot of electronics to mess with.

I immediately pulled the carpet and all of the interior. I have since bedlined the entire interior tub.

Took it to the deer lease this weekend and it ran great. 700 miles. I put about 1500 since all of the repairs. After this weekend, I am comfortable taking it on road trips.

Good luck.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's usually pretty solid right there. another 200yards north is a whole different story.. I winched a built cherokee out of there last spring. I didn't want to get close enough to put a strap on it. hah, I had already had a shower and went out for a beach run and to watch the sunset. the dude was Venezuelan and since I refused cash he rewarded me with a half bottle of some really choice Venezuelan rum..  The Tacoma group had an even there that day, there were a few stragglers around, they didn't want to touch it. I had them hook up the cable so I didn't have to get dirty..

A


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I did the same thing when I was 18. If its the same hole its gotten a little deeper over the years. Exact same area though. I wish I could find the pictures. I almost made it till I hit the ledge. Good luck with the insurance company!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Maybe one of you guy who knows where this is should put up some sort of marker?


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

Knotty Fly said:


> trust me, that thing is totaled. Remember, your insurance company has to give you retail value for your truck. Dont let them get away with trying to give you trade-in or wholesale value. You can pull your trucks value on NADA, Black Black, KBB.com or Edmonds.com to get the retail value. If you need my help let me know, i deal with this all the time.


 i appreciate that im supposed to be hearing from the adjuster soon


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

looks like another vehicle that will be towed down 59 headed to mexico.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

HC said:


> Exactly the same spot I got stuck. It is a deep arse hole right there. I was going the other direction and hit that ledge you dropped off of. I could not get up the ledge. If you come from the other direction, it is a gradual decline until you hit the ledge.
> 
> Glad you got out.


Yea, im sure that spot has taught alot of people lessons. we had talked about going back down there and blocking it off. There was a Brand new 4 door jeep cruising around out there for the first time headed right for it, but i went in it first.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Defiantly an OH S!IT moment for sure.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats a good lookin ford that pulled you out! LOL


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd need a drink or ten after that, ouch! Glad you got out though


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

FOR SALE: Chevy Z71-low miles, adult driven, has new engine. Slight water damage.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sounding_7th said:


> I'd need a drink or ten after that, ouch! Glad you got out though


. That may have been the original problem..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

lordbater said:


> . That may have been the original problem..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Ooof:beer:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Just sayin....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dallasrick said:


> Man, thats gotta hurt*..........like a rock*!!!


FIFY:cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> FOR SALE: Chevy Z71-low miles, adult driven, has new engine. *Recently fully detailed*.


FIFY:cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Some barricades or at least a warning sign might be a good idea. Definitely an "Oh chit" moment.

I used to drive my '79 Z28 through stuff like that to get to a good fishing hole. I never got stuck that bad though. Glad y'all got out okay.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

next time just keep the R's up


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> Some barricades or at least a warning sign might be a good idea.


THIS, or a buoy


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry to see that, know the hole, my cuz tried to say just do it so, almost almost but went around, just take the money and start over


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> next time just keep the R's up


Needs more skinny pedal.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I once saw a new jeep with paper plates try to cross SLP starting at the extreme west end of Galvetraz Island heading to the other side aimed at the old KOA.

They didn't make it.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My civic could have made it
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Yeah at 60 on the second skip!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> I once saw a new jeep with paper plates try to cross SLP starting at the extreme west end of Galvetraz Island heading to the other side aimed at the old KOA.
> 
> They didn't make it.


It's probably still down there. There used to be an old vw bus out there. I stepped off in it once and went in over my head. Waders in the winter, no life jacket..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

lordbater said:


> It's probably still down there. There used to be an old vw bus out there. I stepped off in it once and went in over my head. Waders in the winter, no life jacket..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Thats flatoutfishings old bus him and 007 were burning one out there when the High tide came in back in the 60s


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Lmao barham

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Magnetometer*

I would want to know EXACTLY what is buried in that spot - I remember the hole from my west end days -- for that hole to last thirty odd years there must be forces other than tides at work or it would long ago filled in.

Reminds me of folks running skinny in the bay and not knowing the channel , but running WOT anyway - get to pull em off high and dry and the opposite for the mud boggers, get to pull them out low and wet.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Should have just left it there and opened the doors. We could have been yanking flounder out from under the seats on the next high tide.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=462873

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Trucc2, Just before the Christmas holidays, I backed into another truck with my 2012 Tundra. Thought all was ok till I got out and looked, dented bumper. Your incident makes me feel better. I hope your insurance takes care of everything for you.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Some barricades or at least a warning sign might be a good idea. Definitely an "Oh chit" moment.
> 
> I used to drive my '79 Z28 through stuff like that to get to a good fishing hole. I never got stuck that bad though. Glad y'all got out okay.





C-Rob said:


> THIS, or a buoy


.... or a flood gauge. LOL!


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

I think you should change your name to Trucc 1!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

That is one very dead Chevy. Sorry man.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If saltwater hits any part of the dash, Ins will total it


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, I know exactly where that is. I've caught fish in that very hole when the tide is up and covering that flat in the background.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't figure out why anyone would willingly drive their vehicle through saltwater, no matter how shallow you think it is. Sorry that happened to you, but your truck would be a whole lot better off if you had made that mistake somewhere up on the Trinity River instead of on Galveston Bay.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks totaled to me!


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Man that was some nasty water coming out of the door. Sorry for your loss. A piece of pvc sure wouldn't hurt there!


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> If saltwater hits any part of the dash, Ins will total it


 water definetly hit the dash, im taking it to progressive after work. that is if it will start again. every time i turn it off and back on more issues arise. Once its running it seems to function fine, with the occasional miss now.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> If saltwater hits any part of the dash, Ins will total it





Trucc2 said:


> water definetly hit the dash, im taking it to progressive after work. that is if it will start again. every time i turn it off and back on more issues arise. Once its running it seems to function fine, with the occasional miss now.


my buddy told me to keep my truck after IKE, where it was under 8 1/2ft of water, i just laughed at him and told him he's a DA! if you got good insur,total it and go on with your life. nothing but bad things to come with that truck.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

What a mess.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

is that there at cold pass lol


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats the verdict Cletus.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> let the insurance company pay the total loss and send it to salvage, the vehicle is toast


what he said^^


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

google map this location (29.090907,-95.117124) pretty sure this is the hole.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

letsgofishbro said:


> Whats the verdict Cletus.


 going to the insurance lot tonight, they accepted the claim. now they have to see what damages are.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

Knotty Fly said:


> trust me, that thing is totaled. Remember, your insurance company has to give you retail value for your truck. Dont let them get away with trying to give you trade-in or wholesale value. You can pull your trucks value on NADA, Black Black, KBB.com or Edmonds.com to get the retail value. If you need my help let me know, i deal with this all the time.


Took the truck to progressive, showed them the pictures. They totaled it, total loss water was too high. I had the engine replaced 2 months ago. He told me to send him the receipts. Do you know what i can expect with that?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like this deal is going to work out OK for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Usually they will refund for 6 months prior for repairs and things with receipts


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck dood. Hope you can take the money from the claim and use it to get a new Chevy. I would buy a Ford of course but to each his own.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

he needs to buy a boat with the money



mstrelectricman said:


> Good luck dood. Hope you can take the money from the claim and use it to get a new Chevy. I would buy a Ford of course but to each his own.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

That or one these.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> he needs to buy a boat with the money


that or use the one he has or sell it to me!!!

A


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Did the same thing with my old 4runner in the exact same spot. That's crazy


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

I would look into buying it back from them after the claim.I got a buddy who did that and after repairs he made out pretty good.If your sure the engine didnt suck up water


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

mud minnow n switch blade said:


> I think you should change your name to Trucc 1!


That's one of the funniest things I've read here on 2cool. Greens to you!!!


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

Just got everything finalized today. Truck was a total loss flood, i let them keep the truck. They paid off the lien holder and i was able to pocket some for a down payment on my next truck.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *poolio*  
_If you keep it, trade it in the second you have everything working. A flooded vehicle will ALWAYS have problems(especially in the salt). Time to kick that can if you are able. Good luck with the whole ordeal, hopefully insurance will fix you up so you don't have to worry about it.

-Poo_



saltwatersensations said:


> No dont do this. You'd be passing problems potentially to an unsuspecting buyer.


X2. The innocent buyer worked his @ss off to buy this truck so that he can go to work would be screwed big time. Pull the gun out and put the truck out of misery.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Originally Posted by *poolio*
> _If you keep it, trade it in the second you have everything working. A flooded vehicle will ALWAYS have problems(especially in the salt). Time to kick that can if you are able. Good luck with the whole ordeal, hopefully insurance will fix you up so you don't have to worry about it._
> 
> _-Poo_
> ...


thats funny. after ike, i put a 45acp into my old truck. got pics to prove to,lmfao


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

Trucc2 said:


> Took the truck to progressive, showed them the pictures. They totaled it, total loss water was too high. I had the engine replaced 2 months ago. He told me to send him the receipts. Do you know what i can expect with that?


If you don't mind me asking, how come you had to replace the engine to begin with?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow... that's a bad day!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

candk324 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how come you had to replace the engine to begin with?


I'm going off on a limb here. but I'd say if you knew, you wouldn't ask...? 

A


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

candk324 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how come you had to replace the engine to begin with?


If i had to guess, and i am. Its a 5.3 liter, and it probably was guzzling oil. But thats just a guess.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

the active fuel managment system have special lifters and cause wear on the camshaft. The cam shaft was rounded down not opening the valve on cylinder #4. the AFM parts were about 1000, and labor was pretty much the same as rebuilding it.


candk324 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how come you had to replace the engine to begin with?


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

it was guzzling oil as well. when the active fuel managment kicks it into 4 cylinder on the hwy it causes alot of oil blow by on the cylinder. i went to buy a number of used ones but every one i looked at with low mileage had piston slap on the AFM cylinders. Not a good design. Wouldnt recomend buying one with high mileage.


Slim-N-None said:


> If i had to guess, and i am. Its a 5.3 liter, and it probably was guzzling oil. But thats just a guess.


----------



## slickstick (Jan 30, 2013)

dang too bad... time for a new truck


----------

